# Super Bowl Fiat Girl - Hot Legs



## Lakhota

Catrinel Menghia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpi2IAec9Ho&feature=player_embedded]FIAT 500 Abarth - 2012 Super Bowl Commercial - Seduction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Best ad of the SB!


----------



## Sarah G

Lakhota said:


> Catrinel Menghia
> 
> FIAT 500 Abarth - 2012 Super Bowl Commercial - Seduction - YouTube



Ok that was good.  I haven't seen a lot of them yet.


----------



## Mr. H.

They've changed it- the one now broadcast doesn't show the yogurt on her chest LOL.


----------

